
Honda e Prototype Urban Car. I loved the concept car, the prototype not so much - shapiro92
https://czioutas.com/2019/02/28/honda-e-prototype-concept-car/
======
cerberusss
The article mentions that "even European citizens will be greatly limited
despite shorter distances within countries or even border cities".

I think he's wrong here. The Urban EV has a range that's roughly like the
Renault Zoe and the Hyundai Ioniq. And these are very well sold.

